# Wait-list, Monday Madness and Housekeeping fee



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 11, 2018)

I received a confirmation for a unit I had wait-listed that was also on Monday Madness special. After I confirmed I still wanted the unit, I was sent another email with the charges for taxes, as well as for the housekeeping fee. 

Housekeeping is not charged for Monday Madness specials (see from website below) so I sent an email asking about this, and they removed the charge. 


Housekeeping is included in the rental rate. Sales and Transient Occupancy Taxes, if applicable, will be collected at time of booking.

So if you have a wait-list request confirmed, check to see if the unit is on a Monday Madness special !


----------



## rhonda (Dec 16, 2018)

If I understand correctly, you might still pay housekeeping taxes (that is, taxes on the cash rate portion that covers housekeeping) based on the location ...?  I've run into this fairly often recently ... and have quit booking cash rate reservations, for now.


----------



## Firepath (Dec 16, 2018)

I had a room come up on waitlist for points. I had to book it, then call to have it switched over to Monday Madness. Perhaps if I hadn't had the points left to book, it might've gone straight to Monday Madness and charged the credit card on file?


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 17, 2018)

Firepath said:


> I had a room come up on waitlist for points. I had to book it, then call to have it switched over to Monday Madness. Perhaps if I hadn't had the points left to book, it might've gone straight to Monday Madness and charged the credit card on file?



It all depends on the rep - but generally they will send you an email asking how want to handle it and what card you want to use.

But no guarantee that they will book it on a cash basis unless you tell them when you respond.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 17, 2018)

You should book the cash option when you make the booking. I don't think they generally change points to cash bookings. You can use any valid cash option (ie Monday madness, Fax) for your waitlist offer if it is available for that resort/time.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2019)

Is Monday Madness any time at the listed resorts, or just select times?   Since I do not own WM but only wyndham I can't look.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is Monday Madness any time at the listed resorts, or just select times?   Since I do not own WM but only wyndham I can't look.



Here is a screenshot of the booking rules from the WorldMark site:



 

To answer your question, it looks like it's any arrival time in the next 11 months, with a 7-night maximum stay.  The list of resorts updates weekly, so if you need something, booking soon is smart.

Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> To answer your question, it looks like it's any arrival time in the next 11 months, with a 7-night maximum stay.  The list of resorts updates weekly, so if you need something, booking soon is smart.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> Dave



That is helpful.  I did locate the page with the list of resorts.  
www.worldmark.net/mondaymadness/

Few more Qs

One bullet states that over the phone it is $0.09 a credit, is it available and cheaper to book directly online?
What are the costs for GCs at WM?
Is it standard credits values but just allowing you to book as a rental option instead of credit option. 
Is there any time that credits are discounted, in any WM program? 

TIA


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> That is helpful.  I did locate the page with the list of resorts.
> www.worldmark.net/mondaymadness/
> 
> Few more Qs
> ...



Others can answer better than me.  I'm pretty new at WM.

If you book a Monday Madness resort, during the check-out point where you pay for it, they offer the booking at 8 cents a credit.  Doing it on the phone is 9 cents a credit. 

Guest Certificates are granted annually, one per 10,000 WM credits (or part of that) owned. So owners have at least one GC per year they can use.  I don't know offhand what the cost is to buy one if the freebie has been used.

It is standard credit values used, yes. You just pay cash instead of using credits.

Credits are not usually discounted, as far as I know.  But there are different ways to pay for things, that don't always use credits.  (Somebody else will have to correct this.  I think I'm overlooking something.)

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 2, 2019)

You did a good job Dave.

And you are correct, there is never a booking discount. There are different rates for the different cash bookings (ie. Bonus Time @ 6.9 cents vs FAX @ 8 cents), but never a discount off those established rates. 

There is also a minimum nightly charge $65 for Bonus Time/Inventory Specials. This minimum does not apply to FAX or Special Offers (which are credit rentals from Wyndham).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 2, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> There is also a minimum nightly charge $65 for Bonus Time/Inventory Specials. This minimum does not apply to FAX or Special Offers (which are credit rentals from Wyndham).



Can you give me an example or FAX or special offers.  Is there also a web page for that?


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 2, 2019)

FAX is just another credit rental program from Wyndham. You are allowed unlimited usage with a caveat - during red season the rate is 8 cents per credit only 1 time in 5 years. After that usage, it is 15 cents a credit.  Blue and White season is always at 8 cents a credit. For all cash booking options, housekeeping is included 

From time to time, Wyndham will also run "Special Offers" which are like FAX, but dont have a red season limitation. They generally will apply to all available inventory but only 10 months out.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 2, 2019)

FAX Time Rentals
FAX Time Rentals are made available by WorldMark by Wyndham as the developer and are subject to the availability of FAX credits. The current policy for FAX Time reservations is as follows:






Reservation Requirements

Reservations must not exceed 14 consecutive nights.
Reservations must not consume more than 10% of the total units at a resort.
All other WorldMark, The Club Guidelines apply.






Season and Credit Cost

Red Season: One FAX Time use every 5 years at $.08 per credit is allowed. One use is defined as one or more units at the same resort during the same time. Additional reservations in red season within 5 years will be charged at $.15 per credit.
Blue and White Season: Unlimited FAX Time use at $.08 per credit.






Fees and Charges

The nightly minimum charge does not apply.
Owners may use a combination of credits and FAX Time for a reservation.
Where applicable, the Transient Occupancy Tax must be paid at the time of booking. This fee is not included in the FAX Time cost.
Housekeeping charges are included in the FAX Time cost and will not be billed separately.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2019)

What Cancellation Rules apply to Monday Madness bookings?


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 17, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> What Cancellation Rules apply to Monday Madness bookings?


Standard cancellation rules.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2019)

Can you cancel a Monday Madness and rebook it if an Inventory Special becomes available?

If you pay cash for either MM or IS, do they just refund the fees?


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 17, 2019)

Cost of GC's is $99 If done Online and $129 If done by telephone.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 17, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> Can you cancel a Monday Madness and rebook it if an Inventory Special becomes available?
> 
> If you pay cash for either MM or IS, do they just refund the fees?


Caution on the "cancel/rebook" thought:  check to see if the 48-hour waiting period may apply to your situation.  You should verify there is a unit available for your dates _before_ you cancel the existing reservation.  I suggest having that new booking in the reservation process (start walking through the screens) before cancelling the existing in a different window.

Yes, if you cancel a cash reservation before the "last cancellation date" (shown at the bottom of the reservation details) the Fee paid will be refunded to your CC.



			
				WM Club Guidelnes said:
			
		

> 22. Cancellation. It is recommended that all cancellations be made online between 6 a.m. and 11:30 p.m. daily or by telephone by calling 800-457-0103 during regular business hours. The Club will not be responsible for lost documents or timeliness of bookings when done by letter or email. Owners may cancel reservations by giving written, telephone or email notice within the following periods:
> 
> For Reservations Made
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2019)

rhonda said:


> check to see if the 48-hour waiting period may apply to your situation.



What is the 48 hour waiting period?  What situations might that apply?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 17, 2019)

Keep reading my post ... I did a copy/paste of the related guideline and bolded the section header for the 48-hour rule and its applications.


Sandy VDH said:


> What is the 48 hour waiting period?  What situations might that apply?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 17, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Keep reading my post ... I did a copy/paste of the related guideline and bolded the section header for the 48-hour rule and its applications.



I was just going back to re-read it.  I have to say that layout is kind of poor, they should have ONE rule on a separate line.  I just assume that the line applied to the first item, I did realize there were 2 columns.  

Put one rule per line.  (NOT you, WM documentation).


----------



## rhonda (Apr 17, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> I was just going back to re-read it.  I have to say that layout is kind of poor, they should have ONE rule on a separate line.  I just assume that the line applied to the first item, I did realize there were 2 columns.
> 
> Put one rule per line.  (NOT you, WM documentation).


I see 5 conditions that trigger the 48-hour rule; each numbered and started on its own line.  I don't see columns ... but perhaps it is a difference between our browsers.  Could be something that slipped in, unnoticed by my browser, during my copy/paste.  Sorry!


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 17, 2019)

Firepath said:


> I had a room come up on waitlist for points. I had to book it, then call to have it switched over to Monday Madness. Perhaps if I hadn't had the points left to book, it might've gone straight to Monday Madness and charged the credit card on file?



If you have a waitlist come through and you did not have sufficient points but you let the Booking go thru Wyndham would debit you for FAX Points to complete the Reservation. It would not switch over to Monday madness. Remember Wyndham is not your friend. They want to make money.


----------

